# Who Shows Their Goldens..?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Howdy!

Does anyone here show their Goldens? Or know anything about the show world.

ie, how to get into it, what you have to do, what do you get from it?


My friend is going to be showing her German Shep. and she said it's fun, and suggested that I show Tucker.

I guess I wanna know is it really fun or do some people take it way too seriously and are people bitchy... lol.

Do you win prizes? money? Or is it just points? What are the points for?

I have so many questions.

I've contacted a handler, and waiting to hear back to see if he'll come see if Tucker looks good enough to be shown.

My breeder doesn't show her Goldens, but has sold her puppies to be shown.

So yeah, pretty much I'm asking you to throw all the info at me you can


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Is your dog show quality ? my buddy is not  and yeah what do you get out of it ? do you win money ?? or prizes ? a tv commercial would be cool


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I think showing is very competitive. From what I've read be prepared to feel insulted at everything they'll say is "wrong" with your gorgeous, perfect (to you anyway) dog!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's what my friend told me. She said because they're looking for the "perfect dog" which I don't think exists no matter how hard you try...lol

Apparently Goldens can't have the white part of their eyes showing at all, and Tuckers show a tiny bit, so that might disqualify him right there...

I'd have to have someone come look at him because I can't tell if he's good enough or not.


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

I think that the Conformation Ring can be quite tough. I believe you also must keep your dog intact to really be considered. It's a beauty contest and honestly highly competitive. Most Goldens are not "owner handled", so typically a professional handler will show your dog for you. No, you don't win anything but points towards a CH title.

If you're looking for a fun way to compete with your dog, I suggest Agility or Rally-O. Agility is just plain old fun and great for confidence building! Rally-O is obedience with more fun thrown in. Fly-ball is another great sport to try with Tucker.

I'm involved in Agility and SAR (search and rescue) with Miles. We plan on doing Obedience and Rally-O also. I'd love to do Fly-ball, but he's just not that "drivey" and I don't think he'd be fast enough.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks K9 .

So once you've gotten points to get your CH..then what? That's it? lol I guess it's all just to get a title so if you decide to breed your dog its a better "resume" ?

I'll have to look into the agility and flyball thing, I don't think we have anything like that in this city...


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thanks K9 .
> 
> So once you've gotten points to get your CH..then what? That's it? lol I guess it's all just to get a title so if you decide to breed your dog its a better "resume" ?
> 
> I'll have to look into the agility and flyball thing, I don't think we have anything like that in this city...


Yeah, that's pretty much it! Conformation is mainly for breeding stock to prove the dog's worthiness to pass on their genes. 

Definitely do a google search for local agility and flyball clubs, you may be surprised! Agility has certainly gotten HUGELY popular in the recent years. Do you have a training facility that you use for Tucker? If so, you could always ask the instructors there if they know of any place for you to take classes


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We don't have a training facility in this city that I know of... I'll have to google and see if I come up with anything.


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

Paw Prints index


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They haven't updated their site since 2002....  I tried emailing, they email address doesn't exist anymore...


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

Aw, bummer...try here:

Ontario Dog Clubs and Associations - Canada's Guide to Dogs


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's something on Rally-O

Canadian Association of Rally and Obedience


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I found an obedience club, but from what I can see, they only teach obedience trial stuff.


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

Is this near you?

Welcome to ADSC


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I found an obedience club, but from what I can see, they only teach obedience trial stuff.


You could always contact them and ask if they know of any place offering Agility classes?!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't say I've ever heard of that city or town... lol.

I looked it up, its about 3 hours away from me...

Yeah I just emailed them and asked if they knew anyone  Hopefully they'll respond back.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Contact the Peterborough & District Obedience Club 705-749-2431, They may know of someone in the area doing agility training. You can also contact the Golden Retriever Club of Canada in Toronto GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF CANADA and see if they know of anyone in your area - they should.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There is no such thing as a perfect dog. And if there is a dog you find perfect, show me, and I'll find plenty I don't like. And the other way around. It's very subjective.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

do trials and/or hunt tests... they are Goden RETRIEVERS... they always talk about form and how they are looking for dogs that look like they can do the work..well, get out there and do the work then we know who can and cannot do the job... i promise you, they arnt in the show ring.. 
about to be banned regards, GB


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> about to be banned regards, GB


:lol: Always causing problems, huh?


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

I show Gracie not so much at the moment cause she hasn't much coat. most people in the Uk handle their own dogs, Gracie also competes in obedience


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

greg bell said:


> do trials and/or hunt tests... they are Goden RETRIEVERS... they always talk about form and how they are looking for dogs that look like they can do the work..well, get out there and do the work then we know who can and cannot do the job... i promise you, they arnt in the show ring..
> about to be banned regards, GB


If we were talking about Labs, I'd have to agree with you Greg. In every other retriever breed, Goldens included (although to a lesser extent), there are plenty of dogs who can meet the standard enough to finish in the show ring and pull off a Field Championship. That dog may exist in Labs too...but he's in hiding if he is. 

The popularity of Labs and Goldens has all but ruined the bulk of them for field work. Chessies, Tollers, FCRs, and CCRs are all much closer to their hunting roots.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

greg bell said:


> do trials and/or hunt tests... they are Goden RETRIEVERS... they always talk about form and how they are looking for dogs that look like they can do the work..well, get out there and do the work then we know who can and cannot do the job... i promise you, they arnt in the show ring..
> about to be banned regards, GB


Go to k9data.com and do a search...then tell me that a show dog can not compete in the field. There are many Ch with MH titles....unless you think the MH title is for puppies like the JH title is (as you stated in a previous post)


Sue
Better half of the new Supermoderator


----------

